# sight movement



## bathcountybuck (Mar 17, 2010)

just started shooting about a month ago and moved out to 30 yards to day and lined it up and trying to shoot a decent group for hunting but i have arrows flying all over the target how can i get a more steady aim 20 yards i'm good 2 three inch group with 4 arrows.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

every time you extend your range, your flaws in technique and form will be more prevelant. Try concentrating on your follow though, and making sure you are not torquing the bow handle prior to, and during the shot.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Practice, Practice, Practice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really, it's just gonna take time to build up the correct muscles and technic. Time is what you need, so keep practicing.

Just as a side note, since you are so new to archery, I recommend you not extend too far out yet, (for the reasons you are mentioning).
Shooting large groups at 30 yards doesn't add encouragement or confidence, infact just the opposite.
So for a while, just until you really start to get control, I'd keep your shots at 20 yds.


----------



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

Shouldn't you be shooting closer, because that way it will be easier for you to aim, and you will know the horizontal and vertical errors that you make are caused by your form and not by aiming.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

bathcountybuck said:


> just started shooting about a month ago and moved out to 30 yards to day and lined it up and trying to shoot a decent group for hunting but i have arrows flying all over the target how can i get a more steady aim 20 yards i'm good 2 three inch group with 4 arrows.


watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApqJA41WP0&feature=related


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



bathcountybuck said:


> just started shooting about a month ago and moved out to 30 yards to day and lined it up and trying to shoot a decent group for hunting but i have arrows flying all over the target how can i get a more steady aim 20 yards i'm good 2 three inch group with 4 arrows.


all the advise given so far is great
if you can and have the room
so you say your good at 20 yards
now try 22 yards
pratice at 22 keep shooting for good groups
than go to 24 yards ect
work your way out


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*pratice makes perfect....no no no*

you ever hear pratice makes perfect? well its not true. you MUST pratice perfect.......get it right. every time..... you bow equ. must be set up perfect also.get it right.:banana:


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Your equipment could be out of tune it's sometime fine at 20 yards but the further out you go the more it will show up. take it to a good proshop. your arrows good be the wrong spine,nocking point good be off many things might need to be adjusted or it could be your form. just a thought


----------

